# Diagrama de TV PANASONIC CT-21R1.



## AdrianCF (Jun 22, 2012)

Estoy buscando el circuito de la PANASONIC CT-21R1, Ademas de como van acomodadas unas paletas de colores atrás del cinescopio (Parecen paletas de colores)
[https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B0FKKTGGlwmwVmwyOTFLZ19hQUE]


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 22, 2012)

http://www.electronica-pt.com/index...remository/Itemid,34/func,startdown/id,14955/

http://www.electronica-pt.com/index..._remository/Itemid,34/func,fileinfo/id,14955/

dos esquemas y las paletitas no tienen posición,es el ajuste de convergencia ,depende de cada tv


----------

